# اهم اعطال جهاز الاسنان أرجو الافادة



## موسى الاحمد (17 يونيو 2008)

شكراً لاهتمامك أولاً ومن ثم أرجو منك افادتي بأي معلومات لديك عن كرسي الأسنان نوع التعاون من ناناحية الأعطال الشائعة واصلاحها 
ولك مني خالص التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يونيو 2008)

الاخ موسى .

تحية طيبة .

لم اسمع بكرسي الاسنان نوع التعاون .

وعموما هل تقصد بكرسي الاسنان او جهاز الاسنان .

انتظر ردك .


البغدادي


----------



## موسى الاحمد (18 يونيو 2008)

*شكراً*

الأخ العزيز شكري 
الف شكر لاهتمامك ومن ثم 
نعم أقصد كرسي الأسنان (جهاز طبيب الأسنان ) 
ولك مني خالص التقدير والأمتنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يونيو 2008)

تحياتي .

اعطال اجهزة الاسنان كثيرة ولا تحصى ولاتعد , وذلك بسبب كثرة اجزائه وملحقاته .

ولكل عطل له اسباب وطرق علاج .

واذا كانت لديك عوارض او مجموعة اعطال صادفتك ومستعصية لديك اذكرها واحدة واحدة وسوف اجيبك عنها او اي 

زميل اخر ليصبح هذا الباب موضوعا شاملا عن اعطال اجهزة الأسنان ومرجع كبير يستند عليه كل من يعمل في هذا 

المجال وخصوصا عدم توفرها في مصدر اخر .

والمجال مفتوح للجميع .

تقبل احترامي وشكري الجزيل .

البغدادي


----------



## فاروق علي (23 يونيو 2008)

من لديه المعرفة بالأعطال الشائعة Troubleshooting لكرسى الأسنان ،نوع Kavosun 1415 ،يرجى المساعدة؟جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## موسى الاحمد (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخ شكري 
سؤالي اليوم 
يوجد لدي كرسي اسنان عندما نضغط دعسة القدم لعمل اميكرو تور يخرج هواء خفيف ايضاً من جك التوربين 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يوليو 2008)

موسى الاحمد قال:


> شكرا لك اخ شكري
> سؤالي اليوم
> يوجد لدي كرسي اسنان عندما نضغط دعسة القدم لعمل اميكرو تور يخرج هواء خفيف ايضاً من جك التوربين
> ارجو المساعدة



المايكروموتورMicro Motor يعمل كهربائيا والايرموتور Air Motorيعمل بواسطة الهواء المضغوط 

ايهما تقصد ؟

لم افهم معنى جك التوربين ؟ وضّح رجاءا ماذا تقصد به 

البغدادي


----------



## محمد قهوة (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## موسى الاحمد (3 يوليو 2008)

اخي محمد 
عندما نضغط دعسة القدم لعمل الميكرو تور يخرج هواء من الميكروتور وهواء من التوربين على الرغم من ان التوربين في مكانه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يوليو 2008)

اغلب انواع المايكروموتور يتم تبريده بوسطة الهواء المضغوط لكن تكون الدورة داخلية لا نشعر بها .
اما اذا كنا نشعر بها معناه هناك خلل في الخرطوم او دورة التبريد .

اما اذا كان هناك استنزاف للهواء من خراطيم القبضات الأخرى معناه وجود خلل في صمامات الهواء التي تغذي التوربين.

وهنا يجب مراجعة وفحص تام لجميع التوصيلات للأنابيب الداخلية والصمامات سوى كانت تعمل هوائيا او كهربائيا .

وعموما المتخصص هو الوحيد القادر على تشخيص الأعطال واكتشافها حسب الحالة وظرفها .

تقبل امتناني .


البغدادي


----------



## جويره (19 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز شكري بعد التحيه ارجو منك افادتي في اعطال وحدة الاسنان وكيفية اصلاحها ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## Bme.Khaled (19 فبراير 2010)

فاروق علي قال:


> من لديه المعرفة بالأعطال الشائعة Troubleshooting لكرسى الأسنان ،نوع Kavosun 1415 ،يرجى المساعدة؟جزاكم الله خيرا.


 
اخي العزيز فاروق kavo sun 1415 هو موديل الاضاءة فقط وليس موديل كرسي الاسنان 
ارسل لي موديل كرسي الاسنان وساقوم بارسال technical manual . مثلا kavo 1058
او kAVO 1060 وهكذا .


----------



## ابويمن (25 فبراير 2010)

الاخ موسى الاخمد ان اعطال كرسي التعاون السوري الذي ذكرتها يتم اصلاحها 
1- التاكد من منضم الهواء والنحكم بقوة الهواء
2- التاكد من فلتر الهواء ( زجاجه في المنضم) ان وجد بها ماء يتم تفريغه من الاسفل بتدوير حلقه سوداء تحت الزجاجه
3- تفريغ الماء من ضاغط الهواء وخصوصا اذا لم يكن طبي بشكل يومي قبل بدا العمل
4- تاكد من الصمامات الموجوده في المكان الذي توضع به التوربين وهي عباره نابض صغير يضغطه التوربين
5- واعتقد انها مشكلنك وهي التبديل بين الصمامات وبيبات التوربيت
اعذروني استخدمت طريقه مبسطه للاستيعاب


----------



## م_رشاد (5 أغسطس 2010)

> *اخي محمد
> عندما نضغط دعسة القدم لعمل الميكرو تور يخرج هواء من الميكروتور وهواء من التوربين على الرغم من ان التوربين في مكانه*​


 
الي افهمته من كلامك اخي انه لما تستخدم المايكرو موتور التوربين بيطلع هوا و هو في مكانه في الهولدر 

اذا كان هذا قصدك تاكد من الدسكات الموجوده في الدستربيوتر هذا العطل انا باشوفه كثير في اجهزة kavo الدسكات بتكون دابت و من كثر الاستخدام او بيكون عندك الكنترول فلف في مشكله بيكون الحلقات دايبه


----------

